# fusefs-encfs not available in 11?



## cohomology (Nov 29, 2016)

ok so I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 and to my surprise, fusefs-encfs is not in pkg repo any more. Here is the result returned when I did a search on "fusefs"


```
fusefs-cryptofs-0.6.0_7        Encrypted filesystem for FUSE
fusefs-curlftpfs-0.9.2_4       Mount remote ftp directories
fusefs-ext4fuse-0.1.3,1        EXT4 implementation for FUSE
fusefs-funionfs-0.4.3          Union filesystem for the FUSE driver
fusefs-fusepak-0.5             Mount packed data files of various games (PACK, WAD, etc.)
fusefs-fusexmp_fh-2.9.3        Dummy driver from fusefs-libs example
fusefs-gnome-vfs-0.1_6         Interface between FUSE and the Gnome VFS 2.0
fusefs-gphotofs-0.5_1          Mount PTP camera as a file system
fusefs-gstfs-0.1_1             On-demand, transcoding filesystem (using GStreamer pipeline)
fusefs-httpfs-2.0.1.5,1        Fuse-based http filesystem
fusefs-ifuse-1.1.3_2           FUSE-based filesystem for mounting iOS devices over USB
fusefs-libs-2.9.5              FUSE allows filesystem implementation in userspace
fusefs-lkl-4.5.0               Full-featured Linux BTRFS, Ext4, XFS as a FUSE module
fusefs-mhddfs-0.1.37           Multi HDD [FUSE] File System
fusefs-mp3fs-0.91,1            FUSE-based filesystem for transcoding flac to mp3 on the fly
fusefs-ntfs-2016.2.22_1        Mount NTFS partitions (read/write) and disk images
fusefs-pod-0.5.2_12            FUSE-based filesystem for iPod
fusefs-s3fs-1.78               FUSE-based file system backed by Amazon S3
fusefs-simple-mtpfs-0.2.24     Simple MTP fuse filesystem driver
fusefs-smbnetfs-0.6.0          Mount smb shares (Fuse filesystem)
fusefs-sqlfs-1.1_1,1           SQLite backed FUSE file system
fusefs-squashfuse-0.1.100      Mount a squashfs archive and treat it like a local file system
fusefs-sshfs-2.8               Mount remote directories over ssh
fusefs-unionfs-1.0             FUSE based implementation of the well-known unionfs
fusefs-wdfs-1.4.2_6            Mount remote WebDAV directories with Fuse
fusefs-wikipediafs-0.4_1       Mount mediawikis
py27-fusefs-0.2.1_1            FUSE Python bindings
```

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2016)

The package builds and exists: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=sysutils&portname=fusefs-encfs


----------

